# 3C discharge means?



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

c = capacity of the battery or pack.if you have a pack that is 100 amp hours and a 3c discharge capability,you would get 300 amps for whatever amount of time the manufacturer specifies that discharge rate for.like zhuhai sanchuan batteries are rated 1.5c continuous discharge ( all the time) and have a 5c discharge for 15 seconds or less. hope this helps !


----------



## michaeljayclark (Apr 3, 2008)

helps a little. I have been asked this question alot lately and I need a good concise answer so I can explain it like I actually know what Im talking about.


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

If a battery is 100Ah then 3C is just 300A (3 x capacity), at least that's how I understand it.


----------



## michaeljayclark (Apr 3, 2008)

I have been in cars that draw 500 amps on hard acceleration. that is above 3C


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

you will pull more amps on a hard acceleration,but your batteries should be rated for that amp draw for a short period of time.killacycle is able to shoot over a 1000 amps thru its motor becauce the batteries are rated over 10 c for 15 seconds or less and they only need 10 seconds at the most.some are rated 5c,10c,for 15 seconds or 10 seconds.you just have to know your battery's specifications and follow them closely.


----------



## michaeljayclark (Apr 3, 2008)

that is what I figured. I dont see batteries exploding in EVs left and right.


----------

